# Nergal "seriously ill"



## King Ian (Aug 9, 2010)

MetalSucks Blog Archive NERGAL IS &#8220;SERIOUSLY ILL,&#8221; CANCELS ALL BEHEMOTH DATES



Metalsucks said:


> The metal world has taken some serious hits this year health-wise. Peter Steele, Ronnie James Dio, Debbie Abono&#8230; and while Behemoth frontman Adam &#8220;Nergal&#8221; Darski&#8217;s diagnosis certainly isn&#8217;t death, it certainly isn&#8217;t good.
> Nergal is &#8220;seriously ill and waiting for [his] multi-stage treatment,&#8221; and as such all planned tour dates including the upcoming MS-sponsored U.S. trek with Watain, Withered and Black Anvil have been canceled, according to an official message from Nergal himself:
> 
> 
> ...




 I love Behemoth. Hopefully we actually get to hear what's wrong with him.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder what the disease is. Hope he holds true to his word, though, and comes back better than ever.

I'm not sure what a "Better" Behemoth would sound like, though. The thought scares me.


----------



## King Ian (Aug 9, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> I wonder what the disease is. Hope he holds true to his word, though, and comes back better than ever.
> 
> I'm not sure what a "Better" Behemoth would sound like, though. The thought scares me.



I don't think "holding true to his word" is really up to him... haha.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 9, 2010)

sounds like cancer


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 9, 2010)

King Ian said:


> I don't think "holding true to his word" is really up to him... haha.



I know, and what I said kinda came out cold hearted. But it was meant in the best ways possible.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 9, 2010)

i'm not the biggest behemoth fan but i hope hes ok


----------



## Arterial (Aug 9, 2010)

im not the biggest behemoth fan either, but i do hope he gets better, the last thing the metal world needs is another person dead (even though hes not gonna die).

and when they said better than before, it means theyre *GONNA SMILE ON STAGE!!!*


----------



## Dehumanize (Aug 9, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> sounds like cancer


Shh, don't say that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 9, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> sounds like cancer


----------



## Zulphur (Aug 9, 2010)

Totally, cancer is like the only disease along with aids that you wont even write about it on an interview . Im new to behemot , and i truly admire those guys now. All my best wishes to Nergal for sure.


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 9, 2010)

If nergal has cancer he will be really bitter and may write a song about it. I hope he lives a long life.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn, this sucks, I hope he gets better and can continue with music, bummed that I won't get to see them in October with Watain.

Get well Nergal!


----------



## vhmetalx (Aug 9, 2010)

Fuck this he better not die. Ill rekill him in hell then send him back up here to finish his business.
Get well Nergal!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 9, 2010)

No!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 9, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> sounds like cancer




I thought the same thing. The way he was avoiding talking about makes it seem like he has some form of lesser cancer. It's probably something that can be removed and then low lever chemo administered. No matter, it's still nothing to take lightly. Plenty of people have died from prostate/colon/skin cancer.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 9, 2010)

Now he knows that ours is a vengeful God. 


Kidding, of course. I do wish him a speedy recover. Cancer is no walk in the park, even the lesser forms.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 9, 2010)

My best wishes to Nergal. I am a huge Behemoth fan.


----------



## boni (Aug 9, 2010)

Behemoth is fucking amazing. Get well Nergal, you can eat your disease for breakfest.


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 9, 2010)

2010's just trying to kill off immortal metal gods.  Show that stupid disease who's boss!


----------



## McKay (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## liamh (Aug 9, 2010)

Fucking lame.
Nergal is the man.


----------



## 13point9 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fucking lame was meant to be seeing them on friday I hope he gets well soon


----------



## CapenCyber (Aug 9, 2010)

Cancer in someone who is 33 is very unlikely.
Either way I hope he's OK!


----------



## matt397 (Aug 9, 2010)

CapenCyber said:


> Cancer in someone who is 33 is very unlikely.



My wife had skin cancer at the age of 16. I had a very close friend of mine, jason lafferty, die of cancer at the age of 20...I dont see where age fits into the equation. 
Anyway, I dont know Behemoth very well but I hope this guy gets better. As was mentioned already we don't know to lose any more players in the game.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 9, 2010)

CapenCyber said:


> Cancer in someone who is 33 is very unlikely.



There's nothing unlikely about cancer in young people. My wife is an oncology nurse, and has TONS of patients who are in their 20s and 30s, and she only really sees people who are terminal, not any of the "easily" treated varieties.


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 9, 2010)

Lets hope he gets better quickly.


----------



## NaYoN (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh that makes me so sad  I hope he will be ok, because he is a legendary frontman and Behemoth are a great band.

Sounds like cancer to me too, and even easy cancers are a bitch. I hope he makes it.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 9, 2010)

my first thought was that this is god saying "Quit fucking with the books, ok?"

and i laughed soooo hard.

i hope he gets better soon though, behemoth is the tits.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Aug 9, 2010)

Sad news


----------



## SD83 (Aug 9, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> Sounds like cancer to me too, and even easy cancers are a bitch. I hope he makes it.



 Me too.


----------



## CapenCyber (Aug 9, 2010)

In the common cancers that make up the vast majority of all cancers age is a big risk factor.
There are cancers that affect the young, eg testicular and ALL as well as some ones that have big congenital predisposition factors such as herediatary non-polyposis colorectal cancer, but they are relatively rare.

Citing a few anecdotes does not change the fact that for someone who is previously very healthy and 33 cancer is an unlikely diagnosis.

I really think it is daft to say, "I think it is cancer" when the only things that are known are it is a very serious illness with a multi stage treatment.

Some doctors you lot would all make if you hear 2 vague statements then immediately think cancer


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 9, 2010)

CapenCyber said:


> Citing a few anecdotes does not change the fact that for someone who is previously very healthy and 33 cancer is an unlikely diagnosis.
> 
> I really think it is daft to say, "I think it is cancer" when the only things that are known are it is a very serious illness with a multi stage treatment.




Well, I think it's daft (I hope I'm using the word right... it's seems like a British thing ) to assume that he's been _very healthy_ for the 33 years he's been on this planet. Unless you were a part of his immediate family or his physician, you wouldn't know the details of his medical history. So, if neither side of this argument is to assume anything, lets just drop this. 


I don't really know Behemoth's music (except for that one song that was turned into a Disney-edit style cover ), but no one wants to see someone down for the count. I hope that he has an expedient recovery.


----------



## Jontain (Aug 9, 2010)

This really sucks to hear, i wish him all the best and a speedy recovery (lets hope its something really embarissing he didnt want the press to know about instead of cancer...)

On a personal note damn uncool, was meant to be seeing them in a week. Not really listen to much of them and it took a couple of listens to get into what ive heard, but some epic riffs non the less!

Get well soon


----------



## Zulphur (Aug 9, 2010)

He is now in the hematology division of the Gdansk hospital. Rumors about Leukemia could be true at this point.
Im preety sure he can beat whatever the fuck he have .


----------



## BenInKY (Aug 9, 2010)

Probably getting a penis enlargement.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 9, 2010)

or hair plugs


----------



## otop (Aug 9, 2010)

What if he has a near death experience, Jesus saves him, and than all of his lyrics are christian from here on out.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Aug 9, 2010)

otop said:


> What if he has a near death experience, Jesus saves him, and than all of his lyrics are christian from here on out.


 


get well soon nergal


----------



## cyril v (Aug 9, 2010)

CapenCyber said:


> In the common cancers that make up the vast majority of all cancers age is a big risk factor.
> There are cancers that affect the young, eg testicular and ALL as well as some ones that have big congenital predisposition factors such as herediatary non-polyposis colorectal cancer, but they are relatively rare.
> 
> Citing a few anecdotes does not change the fact that for someone who is previously very healthy and 33 cancer is an unlikely diagnosis.
> ...



Vague as in "multi-stage treatment" and "hematology division of the Gdansk Medical University Hospital" definitely leads my thoughts towards lymphoma/lukemia/myeloma to me. Maybe I am a little weird, but thats just how my thought process goes... 

Lets just hope for the best.


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 9, 2010)

Category:Blood disorders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Or about half of these. I'm not a doctor, but my money's on Methemoglobinemia, just 'cause it sounds cool. 

Hope he gets better soon from whatever unspecified ailment he may be suffering from.


----------



## Bevo (Aug 9, 2010)

Whatever it is he has the right attitude to kick it, that is the most important thing.
Negativity sucks especialy if you are fighting for your life!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 9, 2010)

Think he has Hepatitis? 

I told my mom about this (worked most of her adult life in the medical field), and she thinks it could be a blood disease. 

How safe are the tattoo parlors in Poland? lol


----------



## Variant (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not even gonna speculate until an announcement is made. All I gotta say is this sucks no matter what it is. Negral is a cool motherfucker that's as rock 'n' roll as they come here in the age banality. My best wishes go out to him.


----------



## DC23 (Aug 9, 2010)

Man, not a good year for metal. I met Nergal earlier this before one of their shows. He was a totally nice, down-to-earth guy. I wish him all the best. Behemoth kick ass live, and I would love to see them once Nergal gets better. Speedy recovery.


----------



## CapenCyber (Aug 9, 2010)

cyril v said:


> Vague as in "multi-stage treatment" and "hematology division of the Gdansk Medical University Hospital" definitely leads my thoughts towards lymphoma/lukemia/myeloma to me. Maybe I am a little weird, but thats just how my thought process goes...
> 
> Lets just hope for the best.



Hundreds of serious diseases have multi-stage treatments, the haematology bit is a rumour and even if it is true there are hundreds of very serious bone marrow, lymphatic of blood disease that are not cancer and are dealt with under haematology.

You're maybe not a little weird, but you probably don't know a lot about medicine if that is what you think.


----------



## BenInKY (Aug 9, 2010)

Also, might be corpse paint poisoning.


----------



## cypher858 (Aug 9, 2010)

ive never been a fan of his vocals. but i love his guitarwork

quickest of recoveries to him!


----------



## sicstynine (Aug 10, 2010)

never saw behemoth live and my love for them highly increased in the last months.
so you better get well soon nergal! or else...!


----------



## RaiQ (Aug 10, 2010)

Polish media say it's leukemia.
We all hope he's gonna be OK!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 10, 2010)

Well it's either gonna be HIV or cancer, hopefully he will be alright. I don't to Behemoth as often as I should, but they do fucking slay.


----------



## clouds (Aug 10, 2010)

Not good news  We can't afford to lose any more. Get well soon Nergal.


----------



## Inazone (Aug 10, 2010)

I couldn't really get into the latest album or some of the older stuff, but Demigod and The Apostasy are fantastic albums. Furthermore, Behemoth is one of the best live bands I have ever seen. When they came here opening for Morbid Angel, Behemoth completely stole the show.

Hopefully, musicians in Europe are better off in terms of health care than here in America. I'm not in favor of the government handling health care in general - it's already been established that it's spread too thin as it is - but record labels historically don't offer insurance coverage to their artists. Considering that constant touring means always being at risk for injury, infection and malnutrition, it's quite the mess.


----------



## Dehumanize (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought the last album was the best to date.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 10, 2010)

Whatever it is, I'm sure that Nergal will rip it a new one.

Best wishes to the king of blackened death metal


----------



## LUCKY7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Cancer cells slurp up fructose, US study finds | Reuters


----------



## cyril v (Aug 10, 2010)

CapenCyber said:


> Hundreds of serious diseases have multi-stage treatments, the haematology bit is a rumour and even if it is true there are hundreds of very serious bone marrow, lymphatic of blood disease that are not cancer and are dealt with under haematology.
> 
> You're maybe not a little weird, but you probably don't know a lot about medicine if that is what you think.



I guess a rumor, but I'll just say that it makes just as little sense to be so dismissive as well. 

Anyways, despite whether or not it's a rumor or not, there is mention of lukemia specifically on this page:
Nergal chory na bia?aczk?? Choroba Darskiego jest powa?na?. Adam Darski ma bia?aczk?? Bia?aczka niszczy Adama Darskiego? - Adam Darski, Behemoth, Bia?aczka, Choroba, Doda, Dorota Rabczewska, Nergal, Szpital - Plotki - Plotki, skandale, zdj?ci

I'm not trying to argue as theres obviously no point because there is no full on confirmation of either idea.



LUCKY7 said:


> Cancer cells slurp up fructose, US study finds | Reuters



crazy stuff^


----------



## CapenCyber (Aug 10, 2010)

cyril v said:


> I guess a rumor, but I'll just say that it makes just as little sense to be so dismissive as well.
> 
> Anyways, despite whether or not it's a rumor or not, there is mention of lukemia specifically on this page:
> Nergal chory na bia?aczk?? Choroba Darskiego jest powa?na?. Adam Darski ma bia?aczk?? Bia?aczka niszczy Adama Darskiego? - Adam Darski, Behemoth, Bia?aczka, Choroba, Doda, Dorota Rabczewska, Nergal, Szpital - Plotki - Plotki, skandale, zdj?ci
> ...



I'm not being dismissive at all, I just have the mindset of a diagnostician which is that you look at the evidence combined with the statistics of illnesses and work from there. The official message is that he's seriously ill and that's all we know. 

It is ridiculous to start saying OMG IT IS CANCER when basically nothing at all about even the history is known. I find it hilarious and a little sad to see so many people declaring that they think it is cancer based upon this. It's like walking into a doctors office and saying you're very ill then the doctor saying "well I think it's cancer!"

I'm not saying it is or isn't anything specific, what I am saying is that we do not know, nor can we accurately tell what it is from what has been released.


----------



## emperor_black (Aug 10, 2010)

Fight the disease Nergal!  Good luck!


----------



## sicstynine (Aug 24, 2010)

Metal Underground.com said:


> *Nergal's Illness Confirmed to be Leukemia. Nergal Awaiting Marrow Transplant*
> 
> 
> Behemoth frontman and lead guitarist Nergal's illness has been confirmed to be leukemia. According to the Polish celebrity news site TVP,
> ...


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 24, 2010)

BenInKY said:


> Probably getting a penis enlargement.





BenInKY said:


> Also, might be corpse paint poisoning.




Shut up..Troll!!!!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 24, 2010)

So, it's Leukemia, and he needs bone marrow. I'm already in the Bone Merrow Registry in the States, what needs to be done to get my info pushed over to Poland?

I'd gladly donate.


----------



## liamh (Aug 24, 2010)

How awesome would it be to say "See that fucking beast on stage? Thats my bone marrow right there motherfuckers."?


----------



## Sofos (Aug 24, 2010)

id give him my bone marrow. I GOT IT lets start a sevenstring.org marrow-a-thon. everyone thats eligable donate marrow, and we'll send him a big tub of it, signed "From SevenString.org"... lol


----------



## liamh (Aug 24, 2010)

^Ill get my ice-cream scoop!


----------



## Meinrad (Aug 24, 2010)

Damn, that sucks. In recent, it's been a time of bad karma, really! Hope he gets well soon... bone marrow transplants can be dangerous.


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 24, 2010)

FOCKIN A
shit i dont wanna lose a nother killer musician and all around cool guy


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 24, 2010)

where I work hematology/oncology are the same doctors/department

no point in speculating on a diagnosis; if he'd wanted the world to know, he would have posted it

get well soon


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 24, 2010)

I've said this before, but I feel like it deserves to be repeated. 

How is it Dio dies, and Nergal has leukemia, but Fred Durst walks the Earth unharmed? I don't understand this world sometimes.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 24, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> I've said this before, but I feel like it deserves to be repeated.
> 
> How is it Dio dies, and Nergal has leukemia, but Fred Durst walks the Earth unharmed? I don't understand this world sometimes.



The more awesome you are, the more bad shit happens to you. It's the rules of metal.


----------



## MurderersMuse (Aug 24, 2010)

I like some of Behemoth's shit, i wish Nergal the best of luck.

This yeah has blown quite a bit, fuck man, Peter Steele is gone...damn i loved Type Of Negative, still do.


----------



## MurderersMuse (Aug 24, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The more awesome you are, the more bad shit happens to you. It's the rules of metal.



This man speaks the truth.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 24, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> I've said this before, but I feel like it deserves to be repeated.
> 
> How is it Dio dies, and Nergal has leukemia, but Fred Durst walks the Earth unharmed? I don't understand this world sometimes.



You didn't expect Satan to be fair, did you ?

That said, too bad for the canceled dates, I'm not overly fan of Behemoth but I've seen them at Hellfest and the performance was awesome.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 24, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> You didn't expect Satan to be fair, did you ?
> 
> That said, too bad for the canceled dates, I'm not overly fan of Behemoth but I've seen them at Hellfest and the performance was awesome.



Please don't bring your religious beliefs into this.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 24, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> I've said this before, but I feel like it deserves to be repeated.
> 
> How is it Dio dies, and Nergal has leukemia, but Fred Durst walks the Earth unharmed? I don't understand this world sometimes.



Dio died an immortal legend..Nergal if he dies will be legendary as he already is...Fred Durst gets to live a long life as an absolute failure and laughing stock to the universe..and he has a laughably small penis.


----------



## Sofos (Aug 24, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Please don't bring your religious beliefs into this.



thats not taking religious beliefs into this. its just poking fun at metal, how everyone thinks metal is satanic, and so many good metal artists died lately.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 24, 2010)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> thats not taking religious beliefs into this. its just poking fun at metal, how everyone thinks metal is satanic, and so many good metal artists died lately.



I think he was serious.


----------



## Necris (Aug 24, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I think he was serious.



I don't think it really matters. 

Regardless, I hope Nergal pulls through this, while I'm not a fan of his music he's a talented musician.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 24, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I think he was serious.



Pretty sure he wasn't. Methinks your sarcasm detector could use a tuneup.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 24, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I think he was serious.


----------



## NaYoN (Aug 24, 2010)

Leukemia requiring a bone marrow transplant is pretty serious, and even if he survives it, he will have a very difficult life afterwards. Don't count on seeing any more Behemoth albums, folks


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 24, 2010)

7slinger said:


> no point in speculating on a diagnosis; if he'd wanted the world to know, he would have posted it




He did.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 24, 2010)

Andromalia said:


>



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## B36arin (Aug 24, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> Leukemia requiring a bone marrow transplant is pretty serious, and even if he survives it, he will have a very difficult life afterwards. Don't count on seeing any more Behemoth albums, folks



That's not true, I've heard of people having had bone marrow transplants for leukemia that have been fine afterwards. Not to take away from the seriousness of the illness, but let's hope that he makes a full recovery!


----------



## NaYoN (Aug 24, 2010)

B36arin said:


> That's not true, I've heard of people having had bone marrow transplants for leukemia that have been fine afterwards. Not to take away from the seriousness of the illness, but let's hope that he makes a full recovery!



The leukemia might be fine, but the medicine they take to keep the marrow in check causes heart failure. But yeah, I hope he somehow gets better.


----------



## B36arin (Aug 25, 2010)

The medicine will probably screw him up temporarily, but there's no reason to already be sure that he won't be back to making music when/if he beats the disease.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 25, 2010)

The most tragic part is that all those Polish fundamentalists that threw him on court will go crazy and talk about divine punishment...


----------



## sicstynine (Aug 25, 2010)

Just FYI


Metal Underground.com said:


> Behemoth's Nergal Brings Awareness To The Need For Bone Marrow Donors
> 
> BEHEMOTH leader Nergal has just found out he needs a marrow transplant to fight the sickness he has recently been diagnosed with (leukemia). In light of this, he wants to remind everyone about the need to be on the marrow registry.
> The more people get tested and donate, the more of a chance for life there is for him and people in the same situation.
> ...



Not much new Informations but if anyone wants to help, why not.


----------



## joshc482 (Aug 26, 2010)

goddamn diseases. i really hope he pulls through and makes a complete recovery. behemoth are a great band and nergal seems like such an intelligent individual that doesn't deserve to go to this shit. all the best to him and his family


----------



## stryker1800 (Aug 26, 2010)

joshc482 said:


> goddamn diseases. i really hope he pulls through and makes a complete recovery. behemoth are a great band and nergal seems like such an intelligent individual that doesn't deserve to go to this shit. all the best to him and his family



Wikipedia tell me that he is qualified to be a museum curator and has finished 6 years of history in college.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 26, 2010)

damn, he must have REALLY pissed God off with that bible thing.

why does it gotta be nergal though?

lots of other dudes that don't rule at metal burn bible,s give THEM lukemia.

but in all seriousness, that is terrible news.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Aug 27, 2010)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - BEHEMOTH Frontman Suffering From Leukemia, Bone-Marrow Transplant Urgently Needed


----------



## sicstynine (Aug 31, 2010)

From Nergal himself, watch out Wall of Text


BEHEMOTH official Facebook said:


> Nergal has issued the following statement:
> "I haven't intended to manifest myself in any way and, especially at this stage, to share my feelings or any other news with the world for obvious reasons. It is simply too early for it. But it was YOU who provoked me to say a few words. Regarding my personal low opinion of humankind, I'm shocked by the reaction to my illness. I actually expected NOTHING yet received feedback which surpassed all expectations. I want to ensure you I read EACH mail I receive, although I'm unable to reply to all of them. The power of your words is pure magic and I thank you all for it. You are a gigantic indestructible army that truly inspires me in this difficult time. The fact is that a fight with this illness is going to last for many months. Most of this time I will spend in hospital and I will go through various psychophysical states. If you know the history of Behemoth you also know we achieved everything by hard work and a steely determination.
> The same goes for my private life. I happen to be a strong son of a bitch. I have no faith but rely on a 100% victory and I am sure I will get out of it stronger than ever. Sun Tzu in his 'Art of War' said that if you know your enemy and yourself the result of a thousand battles will not surprise you I enter the ring with this Nietzschean attitude and I will leave it as a winner, as usual. Just watch and see!
> 
> ...



Haha Nergal. He truly is a "strong son of a bitch".


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have nothing but hope to see him recover.


----------



## liamh (Sep 2, 2010)

Nergal is so fucking awesome


----------



## Metalman X (Sep 2, 2010)

I heard about this a week or so ago. Sad news....but Nergal strikes me as very strong willed individual, thus his chances of making it through this are probably as good as they can be. I hope the best for him...and may he live to make many more metal masterpieces!


----------



## Sofos (Sep 6, 2010)

The results of his fiancee Doda's marrow donation came in... Not a match... fuck...


----------



## Psychobuddy (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh, that's not good. 

I'm not a big Behemoth fan but it's hard to see anyone in our musical realm go through something like this.

It's hard to watch anyone go through this but still...


----------



## Sofos (Sep 6, 2010)

agreed. i dont believe that Nergal should go first in line, but he IS the biggest influence i have EVER had in music. he inspired me to play fast, inspired me to play a 7 string, inspired me to start my own band. i hope he gets well


----------



## anthonyferguson (Sep 6, 2010)

Fuck you lukemia. Fuck you.

Nergal has some serious cahones. I hope he rapes the shit out of it.


----------



## sicstynine (Jan 19, 2011)

BOW DOWN! THE LORD IS BACK!



BEHEMOTH Official Homepage said:


> *NERGAL RELEASED FROM HOSPITAL!*
> 
> posted 2011-01-19 by Manticore
> We are happy and relieved to inform you, that Nergal left the hematology division of Uniwersyteckie Centrum Kliniczne (UCK) in Gdansk on Monday, January 17th, four weeks after he underwent a bone marrow transplant procedure.



The whole Article can be read at Behemoth.pl or their official Facebook Page.

Made my day!


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 19, 2011)

sicstynine said:


> BOW DOWN! THE LORD IS BACK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 19, 2011)

Fuck yeah Nergal.

Cancer to the Lions


----------



## MikeH (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## cyril v (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## yellowv (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 20, 2011)

_'I am the pure flame that burns
I am (ever shining) Sirius son
I am the infinite space
I am the most conquering One'_


----------



## skeletor88 (Jan 20, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Fuck yeah Nergal.
> 
> Cancer to the Lions



LOL that post and the good news just made my day.


----------



## Shaunheiser (Jan 20, 2011)

Fuck cancer. I'm glad Nergal is healthy, when Behemoth returns, it's going to be fucking triumphant.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 20, 2011)

great news


----------



## Metalman X (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad to hear it! If anybody could pull through that shit, it would be Nergal. You just KNOW that guy is as strong willed, and defiant as they come.


----------



## 13point9 (Jan 20, 2011)

so glad to hear this can't wait for him to be well enough to play again


----------



## Loomer (Jan 21, 2011)

Shaunheiser said:


> when Behemoth returns, it's going to be fucking triumphant.



Holy fucking shit yes.

There was a guy in the comment section somewhere who said this proves that God doesn't exist because he couldn't kill him off. 
I call humbug; This just proves that God, Cancer, Laser-shooting Velociraptors with chainsaws or whatthefuckever wasn't strong enough to kill a dude like Nergal off. I'm pretty sure you could drop a nuke on that guy and he'd just be mildly irritated.


----------

